# Ariens ST824 weak power, and throtling.



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello!

Iv got an Ariens from around 2000 I think that I have used the last 10 years. One of those with electric start and in steel.
Have to admit in those years I havent done much to it. Used it only 5-15 hours a year and put it back in the shed. Always worked, but maybe a bit worse than optimal since I have nothing to compare with. Not even done any adjusting.

Dident have use for it last year, so its been sitting for 2 years now.
This year however when i took it out it wil not work right. When I put the chocke off it starts idling alot and wil not keep power. Maybe 3 seconds high rps, and then way down 1 sec and up again. 

Hoping for some good ideas. And yes I wil take some time to lube it and take care of it when i can, but right now I hope I can get it running ok


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Sounds like the gas went bad in the carburetor and it needs to be cleaned. Try draining all the old gas, including that in the fuel lines and carburetor bowl (you're going to have to do that anyway) and refill with fresh gas and use a fuel stabilizer like Seafoam or Stabil. If you're very, very, lucky it'll start and run fine. If not, and more probably, it needs the carburetor cleaned. Lots of videos on youtube show how to do that. Look for donyboy76.

Edit to add: It is not a hard job.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Check for a disintegrating/collapsing fuel line as well.


----------



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

WVguy said:


> Sounds like the gas went bad in the carburetor and it needs to be cleaned. Try draining all the old gas, including that in the fuel lines and carburetor bowl (you're going to have to do that anyway) and refill with fresh gas and use a fuel stabilizer like Seafoam or Stabil. If you're very, very, lucky it'll start and run fine. If not, and more probably, it needs the carburetor cleaned. Lots of videos on youtube show how to do that. Look for donyboy76.
> 
> Edit to add: It is not a hard job.


I see.
Wel there was little fuel in it. I added about 0,5gallons of fresh fuel and carbcleaner additive. Cant I just let it run with that, or is the old fuel that important to get out even mixed with new fuel?
Seems a cleaning of the carb is smart, but I need to order some parts if thats the case, and its more a summer job. Hoped to have it running now 

Btw, how about those amazone carburators. Any good? Only 14$


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It would have been preferable to get the old gas out entirely. If it has a drain button on the bottom of the carb bowl (unlikely) you could use that to at least drain the old gas out of the carb, and fuel line. If not, you could maybe loosen the carb bowl slightly, maybe enough to drain some gas from it? 

You can likely buy a replacement carb off Amazon/eBay for about $15, if you want a quicker solution than diving into that carb and cleaning it.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

durwan said:


> Cant I just let it run with that, or is the old fuel that important to get out even mixed with new fuel?


Absolutely it is that important. The old fuel almost certainly has water in it (alcohol absorbs water from the air) and water does not burn. Ever.



durwan said:


> Seems a cleaning of the carb is smart, but I need to order some parts if thats the case, and its more a summer job. Hoped to have it running now


You may not need to order parts. Look at the videos, it is not that hard, it is a 20 or 30 minute job. Okay, maybe an hour for the first time you do it. But more likely than not you will not need new parts. Just be careful not to tear the bowl gasket, if that tears you will need a new one and will not be able to use the machine until you get it.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> It would have been preferable to get the old gas out entirely. If it has a drain button on the bottom of the carb bowl (unlikely) you could use that to at least drain the old gas out of the carb, and fuel line. If not, you could maybe loosen the carb bowl slightly, maybe enough to drain some gas from it?
> 
> You can likely buy a replacement carb off Amazon/eBay for about $15, if you want a quicker solution than diving into that carb and cleaning it.





durwan said:


> I see.
> Wel there was little fuel in it. I added about 0,5gallons of fresh fuel and carbcleaner additive. Cant I just let it run with that, or is the old fuel that important to get out even mixed with new fuel?
> Seems a cleaning of the carb is smart, but I need to order some parts if thats the case, and its more a summer job. Hoped to have it running now
> 
> Btw, how about those amazone carburators. Any good? Only 14$



i would crack the nut on the bottom of the bowl and pull that and spray it out as best you can with carb cleaner . im guessing this model has the fixed nut and not the adjustable jet on the bottom of the bowl.

i am betting that nut that holds the bowl on has little holes in it and i am sure it needs cleaned out. 

that 5 minute job is worth a shot


----------



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

I see.
Checked it and it seems to be an fixed nut carb with a drainage button(spring loaded screw/button?)
But If I use that "drainage button", wil that drain only the carb or also continue draining the tank/lines?

Thinking I should maybe put some shutt of valve on it, so i can run the carb dry every spring before setting it away. Anyone done that?
Il also be looking on changing the lines aswel, thanks. BTW, is there a petrolfilter somewhere on this that might need changing aswel?

I thinks its an 2007 model.
Model: 932304
Serial: 000239


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The drainage button will drain the carb, as well as the fuel line and tank. You can drain the entire fuel system if you hold it long enough. 

Yes, adding a fuel shutoff and running the carb dry at the end of the season is a very good idea, and a common approach. 

My Ariens (2000) has a filter screen inside the tank, at the exit, before the gas goes into the fuel line. You could look inside your tank, it might have something similar.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

For reference, I put one of those cheap Amazon/eBay carbs on earlier this year. It works fine, but does not have the bowl drain, so once the weather warms I will likely clean the original carb and put it back on.

Another alternative that might work would be to drain as much of the existing old/new gas as you can, then follow up with Sea Foam. That is, empty the gas tank, then drain as much as possible using the drain button. Pour a can of Sea Foam into the gas tank, then use the drain button until the Sea Foam starts coming out. Let it sit for a couple of hours, then use the drain button and let a little out. Repeat the wait/drain process for as many cycles as you have patience for - the idea is to get fresh Sea Foam cleaning out the gunk in the carb. Once done, drain the remaining Sea Foam, fill with fresh, stabilized gas, and see how it goes!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

durwan said:


> I see.
> Checked it and it seems to be an fixed nut carb with a drainage button(spring loaded screw/button?)
> But If I use that "drainage button", wil that drain only the carb or also continue draining the tank/lines?
> 
> ...


most have a shutoff under the tank. if it doesnt and you want to take the bowl off. just put a clamp/ pliers/ vice grips on the line. press the button until it drains then take the nut and bowl off and clean.


----------



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

flymo said:


> For reference, I put one of those cheap Amazon/eBay carbs on earlier this year. It works fine, but does not have the bowl drain, so once the weather warms I will likely clean the original carb and put it back on.
> 
> Another alternative that might work would be to drain as much of the existing old/new gas as you can, then follow up with Sea Foam. That is, empty the gas tank, then drain as much as possible using the drain button. Pour a can of Sea Foam into the gas tank, then use the drain button until the Sea Foam starts coming out. Let it sit for a couple of hours, then use the drain button and let a little out. Repeat the wait/drain process for as many cycles as you have patience for - the idea is to get fresh Sea Foam cleaning out the gunk in the carb. Once done, drain the remaining Sea Foam, fill with fresh, stabilized gas, and see how it goes!


I was thinking on this type, but havent checked part numbers but seems to be several. Looks like a good deal.
https://www.amazon.com/632334A-Carburetor-Tecumseh-632370A-632110/dp/B01N0H324G/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1548795290&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=st824+carburetor&dpPl=1&dpID=51wGL9tXcgL&ref=plSrch


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

If it runs well with partial choke the carb is either clogged or set too lean. The mixture screw is on the bottom, inside the nut that holds the carb bowl on. If you don't have a mixture screw I would replace the carb with one that does have one. Turn the screw out to run richer. If turning it out almost all the way doesn't make a difference you need to clean the main jet or replace the carb.

I don't bother cleaning carbs beyond cleaning the jet holes. If that doesn't do it, replace the carb. Look for one with the mixture screw on the bottom. You might find one with a bowl drain but I doubt it. If your old carb had a drain in the bowl the bowl may fit the new carb.

I fix these things on the side and folks like the idea of getting a new carb. It should only take 10-15 minutes to change one, if the hoses aren't brittle. Phillips screwdriver, pliers, 5/16" socket and 7/16" wrench should be all that you need.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

durwan said:


> I was thinking on this type, but havent checked part numbers but seems to be several. Looks like a good deal.
> https://www.amazon.com/632334A-Carburetor-Tecumseh-632370A-632110/dp/B01N0H324G/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1548795290&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=st824+carburetor&dpPl=1&dpID=51wGL9tXcgL&ref=plSrch



That is the correct carb for an 8hp Tecumseh AND it has the bowl drain. The only issue is that the holes for mounting the choke control are not tapped. Most Chinese carbs aren't tapped. The old screws should work with this if they are self tappers. Most are, but some aren't. A self tapper will have a cone shaped end with a cut in it toe cut the threads into the aluminum.


----------



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

Så the fastened nut should i fasten that tight after its cleaned? Its the non adjustable one so im guessing its not 1.5 turns back?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The 2 Amazon carbs you chose will work on all Tecumseh 8hp-10hp engines and as recommended, they are fully adjustable.


----------



## durwan (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi again guys.
So winter is comming, and its time to fix this.
Il try cleaning, but I figured since my carb doessent have an adjust nut, its smart to change it anyway.
I found out total price with freight to Norway is "high"(30$), so wondered if there are some good carbs on ebay from china?
Iv looked at several, but unsure if anyone is good. This set was quite nice priced at 14$:
35mm mouting holes:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-Fuel-Line-for-Tecumseh-632334A-632334-632111-HM70-HM80-HMSK80-HMSK90/202685416294?hash=item2f30fe0366:g:ntYAAOSwnJ1c5AMA

This deal included everything needed and more:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-For-Snow-Blower-Thrower-Tecumseh-632334-632111-Hm80-Hm70-Hmsk80-Kits/153615997596?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D60042%26meid%3D117a5b05d6b048c382e7bad5365a99ed%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D202685416294%26itm%3D153615997596%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Or if someone has another great carb advice, id love to see it 


Edit:
So I took a quick look and removed the bowl, main jet and idle mixture scew. Tossed them all in acetone, the bowl was actualy green inside...
Also took out the blackened sparkplug and tossed it in acetone and used a toothbrush to wash all parts.
Dident have carb cleaner so just sprayed into the carb(while mounted) with WD40 to move any debrees loose.

Afterwards its better, I can idle it down withouth stopping. Its still chasing some and the governor is moving sideways on its own. Mights be able to salvage it, but would love to get the governor to stay put so the engine was running right.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Don't spray carb cleaner in those jets' seats. The rubber o-rings in there will swell up. To clean the carb correctly, you will have to remove it and take everything apart. It is more than just cleaning those jets. The idle jet controls all throttle speeds when the engine is not loaded. The main jet on the bowl is used when the engine is loaded. I'm not an expert, but I learn very quick.

It is best to buy a new carb. Clean the old carb when you have time and then use it as a backup.

It is nice to have an adjustable carb, but those jet screws can become loosed over time. The non-adjustable cab worked fine for me.


----------

